# Looking for a place to do bolt work on a 700



## Coon Krazy (Dec 4, 2016)

Anybody around Henry,Newton, Rockdale maybe Macon that does bolt work? I want my 700 bolt fluted and the handle threaded for a knob.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 5, 2016)

With that level of work you should consider going to an aftermarket one piece bolt. 

Pros: you can size the bolt body to the inside of the action, its one piece not three pieces soldered together, you can pick the style of fluting you want and not have to trust the local machinist, costs about as much as the machining on what you want done, you can easily transition over to a newer style extractor 

Cons: Its still pricey, you might have to adjust headspace.

Take a look here: http://pacifictoolandgauge.com/105-remington-700-1-piece-bolts


----------



## jglenn (Dec 5, 2016)

best I've seen

http://www.kampfeldcustom.com/boltfluting0914_004.htm


I've used him many times.. quick turn around and quality work


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 6, 2016)

jglenn said:


> best I've seen
> 
> http://www.kampfeldcustom.com/boltfluting0914_004.htm
> 
> ...



^^^^This^^^^


----------



## HughW (Dec 6, 2016)

Check

Roger Ferrell, Fayetteville, GA
Talented Smith that focuses on bolts and single shots.


----------



## deadend (Dec 6, 2016)

Don't go any further than Feldkamp.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 6, 2016)

deadend said:


> Don't go any further than Feldkamp.



Send it to Karl


----------



## deadend (Dec 7, 2016)

At this point it'd probably be safe to assume that Karl has fluted two or three times as many bolts as the next busiest fluter. He has it down to a science and will have it back to you in days. I know there are several gunsmiths who used to flute bolts and barrels that now outsource to Karl.


----------



## 175rltw (Dec 7, 2016)

There's only one name in the business. Karl Kampfeld


----------

